# Chips - Are They all The same



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I've made my mind up to have the engine chipped. Its an 05 Fiat 2.3JTD.

Just wondered if they all do the same job or are some better than others. I don't want a remap of the engine

Any recommends??

regards

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

When you say you want a chip but not a remap, I presume it's me that's the novice here!

However, just make sure you are aware of the pros & cons of smart box versus chip. I would not go the chip/re-map route without being very clear on the cost of the supplier renewing it when the dealer does a normal update at service time.

Dave


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

The guy im using on my 2004 2.8 will take the power from 130 to approx 160 BHP for about £220. it includes free remaps should a dealer decide to clear it. Its out of warranty anyway so it shouldnt be an issue


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dave

my understanding is that the chip/smartbox is removable whilst a remap changes the existing memory on the engine and is permanent. 

I do stand ready to be corrected because my knowledge on this subject is vague to say the least!

Geoff


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

*chip/smartbox*

my understanding is that the chip/smartbox is removable

a chip (chipping)is old technology on earlier ecu,s which is actually remapping,the term chipping refers to the eprom which is inside the ecu and carries the engine map,on later ecu,s the eprom is flash rewritable so therefore can be rewritten through the diagnostic port.
The difference between remapping and a power box is a mini and rolls royce.
Firstly the power box works only one the fuel side ie by increasing the fuel into the engine to gain more power.
There are two versions of power box,the cheap and cheerful systems work by plugging onto the fuel pressure sensor therby fooling the ecu to up the pressure at the fuel rail to push more fuel into the engine.I would strongly advise you to stay clear of this system because increasing your fuel rail pressure can exert more pressure on your fuel pump causing pump problems.
The more sophisticated power boxes clip onto the injectors causing the injector to open for a longer period therefore increasing the fuel into the engine.
Also if you would like to speak to a member about the difference between a power box and remap speak to richard863,i removed a van aitken power box and remapped his motorhome and like he says there is no comparison.
Finally what i would say about remapping is that if you choose a remap ask the tuner where the mod file has originated from ie does he do the tuning himself or does he just buy a file from a source and load it into your ecu,also worth asking is, has the mod file he is giving you been tuned specifically for the motorhome market and not just a mod file for a delivery van.We take for example a vehicle like yours and design the map over 2-3 monts to get the optimum map for the vehicle by road testing and rolling road testing.
I hope this explains
Regards
Alex


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Chipping and Chirping*

I understand it as BOOSTERS states.

Cheap clip in units is a box with resistors that force more fuel in (ebay £45)

Then there are intercepting units that claim to do lots of other tricks.

An example being the one DTP were selling at the Never ever cheap show in Birmingham.

£295 for a box suited to your specific engine/chassis with a Guarentee that if you drove home and felt there was no difference then you would receive a full refund. The same thing is available from Germany for around £60-£100 dependent on model.

So BOOSTERS, what is the cost to remap a Merc 416?

Trev


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

For a pen pusher like me there is no hope  

I have been quoted a "chip" at £295 +VAT

I understand from another Forum that a Van AAken smartbox is £495

So how much is a remap?

a non mechanical/technical Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Geoff,

You might like to read this post on some differences between a box and a chip.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-170329.html#170329

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dave
thanks for the link, the mud is clearing

regards

Geoff


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My son was having his Smart car re-mapped on our driveway and the guy offered to do my 05 2.8jtd Autotrail at a big saving if it was done at same time. Usuall price was £240. got it for £120..

I was never pleased with it's performance and found it lacking on hills etc.
Especially as I have had another van with the same engine and that seemed much better.
Plugged in the laptop, made a few comments about the "map" being a little all over the place.. Did his magic and told me to go and try before paying him. Gave it a run down the local motorway junction, one with a hill. And it was like another vehicle..
I am more than happy, less gear changes on hills and a bit more grunt.
Estimate was an increase of about 30bhp... to about 162.

ps.. If anyone is interesed in a Smart four four with certified 209bhp my son is now selling.....


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

2006 Fiat JTD 116bhp 129lbft before SmartBox, 144bhp 179lbft after. The bonus is it is removeable.

Dave

656


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

*Difference between remap and power box*

Trev have sent you a pm with price to do your Mercedes, not ethical to post prices on forum.

It does not matter what power enhancement box you purchase the fact is it can only work on one aspect, that is fuel, it cannot for instance when a vehicle is manufactured it leaves the factory in a detuned state.
The reason the vehicle is detuned is purely because the manufacturer looks at the worldwide market that he is selling the vehicle into, they then consider the worst possible fuel quality and map the engine to run on poor fuel. The only way to make an engine run on poor fuel is to detune, consequently you cannot have your cake and eat it, when you detune you loose the power, torque curve of the engine resulting in loss of bhp and torque and also dead spots in the running of the engine.
By remapping an engine you can work on all parameters of the map
e.g.
Injection part load
Injection full load
Turbo boost pressure
Torque limiters
Mass air flow
Smoke limiters

The power box works purely on injection, it cannot adjust the smoke limiter and therefore that is why with a lot of power boxes you get a plume of black smoke when you accelerate.
The software that my co has the licence for is only available to boosters and we are unique that we are the only co in the uk that can iron out dead spots in the map, other co,s can do a percentage increase but the map is a mirror image of the original complete with dead spots.
As mentioned before the steinbaur box in my opinion is the best power box on the market and infact we use the box for vehicles that we cannot do a proper remap on eg Japanese vehicles.

Regards
Alex


----------

